# Anyone using Beamswork LED lighting?



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Specifically this model.
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Tropical-Fish-p/56327p.htm

I'd like to pick up one to use on my 65 gallon long to replace 2 x 40 watt T8 bulbs.

Anybody have any idea what PAR these put out?

Or have experience with similar 0.5 watt per led lights?


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

I've gotten several of these and they have lasted longer than marineland ones for me.

I have 3 Marineland ones that one row of lights is not working. That has not happened on the beamswork ones.

However
1/ There is really no warranty on beamwork after 30 days.
2/ The power transformer has blown on at least 2 of them and had to be replaced - $14 each US $ as I recall

In general I have had better results with 3 watt bulbs than .5 watt bulbs - either way I don't think you'll get the brightness from this you had in your 2 X 40 T5


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

How could anything be more disappointing than the Marineland ones. Mine burned out in less than a year.

W


----------



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

I use the Beamswork Ultra-bright LED light for my 4 gallon reef aquarium and I've had good results so far with moderate-low light corals.


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

DennisZ said:


> I use the Beamswork Ultra-bright LED light for my 4 gallon reef aquarium and I've had good results so far with moderate-low light corals.


Gee Denniz I really hope you mean 40 gallon?

Interestingly I had a power transformer fail on another Marineland reef bright light 36" to 48" 2 nights ago. A golden replacement from Marineland would be about $75 plus shipping.

Fortunetely there was a compatible replacement on ebay or Amazon for about $24 with $6 shipping.

When I think about it all I believe you are better off with Beamswork than Marineland - I own about a half dozen of each one.

I'm not sure about other makes - but they all come out of China anyway I think.


----------



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

brucemcl777 said:


> Gee Denniz I really hope you mean 40 gallon?
> 
> Interestingly I had a power transformer fail on another Marineland reef bright light 36" to 48" 2 nights ago. A golden replacement from Marineland would be about $75 plus shipping.
> 
> ...


Nope I do mean 4 gallon.  I have loads of coral in there and it's surprisingly stable. I just can't grow SPS in the tank because the beamswork light isn't strong enough, so I'm stuck with LPS and softies.

@Boreas I think at all depends on the depth of your tank and if it's a saltwater or freshwater tank. I would definitely invest in something stronger like an AI fixture if you're doing saltwater and planning on coral, but otherwise, it should be fine for low-moderate light freshwater plants.

Also I should point out, I find Beamswork has some "consistency" / "Blending " issues. For some reason, the 20,000K's and 10,000 K's don't perfectly blend and I do see random blue streaks in the tank (perhaps it's caused by the optics on the LEDs).


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well - I'll say a hearty congratulation Denniz because I know small tanks are harder to maintain than large ones even in freshwater - I don't even want to think of the delicate balance you must maintain.

My only real complaint on LED lights is I find it a harsher light than the softer hues you can get with flouresents. I really prefer the softer look but can't live with the electricity bill with close to 20 tanks


----------

